# Abandoned Snowmobiles



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

My friend knows of a lake where supposedly 5 snowmobiles went through the ice last year and were left....they are still sitting on the bottom.

My question.....does Michigan have a marine salvage law? Can my friend legally bring these sleds up for his benefit/ownership?

Thanks for any and all help Ray!! You are a great asset to this website!!

Scott


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

To be honest I don't believe so but I don't know for sure. If we (CO's) were to remove a snowmobile from the lake bottom we would first issue a ticket to the owner unless it was reported stolen or something of that nature. Then we would have to file papers with the court and have a hearing in order for the state to keep it. Obviously under water this amount of time the state wouldn't want it so we would return it to the owner after they paid the ticket of course. If you were to remove it and again if it wasn't stolen you might be able to bill the owner for your time and effort of removal or you could get the owner to sign it over to you instead of payment, like a mechanics lein, just a thought.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I believe you could also go to the secretary of state and apply for a salvage title. Tell them it was abandoned at the bottom of a lake and you want it. You apply for the salvage title, they send out a notice to the owner that someone is applying to take ownership of it and it's yours if they fail to respond.

Remember to do this after removing it. If you title it and the DNR finds it they will think you are the owner and ticket you as Boehr indicated. You run the risk of removing it and the owner taking it back. 

Something similar to this applies to vehicles so I believe you can do the same with a snowmobile. Check with the secretary of state first.


----------

